# Too much excercise?



## Bluegrasslady1 (Feb 11, 2015)

My 1 year old standard poodle has almost an acre yard. He has made himself a race track which he runs at least 3 times a day.From one corner around the garage then along the other side and back around the garage. He never gets tired! We got a border collie rescue also a year old to play with him and now they both can run and play for hours. When I try to get them back into the house they take off running. They will continue to play for hours if I let them.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I think it's wonderful that he can really run in a safe environment! These are high energy dogs and it's good for them and for us owners, that they're not bundles of unspent energy. So many training opportunities in a big yard too. Lucky Poodle


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

There are lots of studies that show the importance and benefits of free play on soft ground, so it's really good for him to play like that. I would just get involved to teach obedience if I were you, by going out there and joining them with treats, off-leash, to practice cued responses. It's really good to have reliable responses off-leash, and mental stimulation is just as important as physical stimulation. If you notice some issues with limping or tenderness, you may have to limit physical exertion. If you don't notice anything, it's probably just great he has that outlet! We live on an acreage so our dogs get tons of exercise too, but they're so happy and healthy.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I used Ian Dunbar's "check in, treat and release" to get good recall on our property. I call Buck, give him a treat and then let him continue to play. Dunbar says dogs quickly figure out that if coming to you means cessation of fun, they will choose fun. If you can get your speed racers to check in and off the track when you want, let them run.


----------



## Bluegrasslady1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the advice! I will read up on "check in, treat and release".
Happy New Year to all &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi, Bluegrass, good to hear from a fellow Kentuckian again? You are so fortunate to have such a large space they can run! I wish we had a big yard. I usually have to go to the dig park to drain that much energy. Such fun.


----------

